

Heroku1 - pstadler
http://Heroku.com/1

======
kgrin
Stating the obvious - this is the Heroku acquisition paying off for
Salesforce.

------
jaytaylor
This seems very light on details of what/how it will actually boil down to in
terms of simplifying web application development.

